# Cats in Movies and TV Shows



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Watching Men In Black the other night, I point out the marmalade kitteh, Orion, to my ubercat, Gizmo, as he sprawls on the sofa between my folks, receiving strokes and adoration. "Gizmo," I say, "Look at that kitteh! He has a job! He's got a SAG card! He has _income_, dammit! When are gonna get a job and pull yer own weight around here?"

This got me thinking, what shows and movies have cats in them, as occassional cameos or regular characters? 

Some that I can think of:

Movies:
Men in Black
The Truth About Cats & Dogs
Milo & Otis
The Godfather (!)
Austin Powers movies
The Freshman
Bull Durham

TV:
The Closer
House (dead, alas, poor kitties)
STNG (Spot!)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The TV commercial of the cowboys rounding up the herd of tabbies.
Cat food commercials.
That Darn Cat.
Sabrina, teenage witch.
Pollyanna. (was this the movie with the orange kitteh?)

Just watched Spiderwick Chronicles and it had an orange kitteh.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Pollyanna. (was this the movie with the orange kitteh?)


That was Thomasina  I used to watch it all the time as a kid. 

*More movies:*
The Aristocats! 
Lady and the Tramp (we are Si-yameeese if you pleeaase :lol 
Shreck 2 and 3 (Puss N Boots ) 
The Incredible Journey 

That's all I can think of for now =D


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Housecat Housecall. Does that count?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I have some famous kitties on my website here :wink: : http://kitty8cat.tripod.com/pages/famouscats.html


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

I wasn't even thinking of animated kittehs! How about Eek the cat from Eeek-stravaganza! Loved that show! And Pussyfoot from the old Loony Tunes cartoons (had a bulldog buddy named Marc Antony who thought he had accidentally baked her into a batch of cookies). 

Laser Cats (and the sequel), and _Toonces, the Cat Who Could Drive a Car_, from SNL

There was a cat in the recent film "Savages"

Full Nelson (a film with Ryan Gosling)


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Movies:
The Cat Returns
Kikis Delivery Service
Babe  


Tv:
Sailor moon
Garfield
Inuyasha
Heathcliff


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

The cat came back
and
how about "The Cat from outer space"..


and yes I know this is an old thread lol


----------

